# Sublimating aluminum sheets



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone sublimating on aluminum sheets?

Looking at the brushed gold with black print.

Not sure which brand is better?

Also, I'd need to have holes punched in them, and also some squares cut into them. I'd gang them up to have panels cut out. 

Not sure if that would be done mechanically or with a laser as I'd have to have someone do that for me unless I get a punch. So it would need to hold up to being cut and punched. Read that the coatings on some of these things can chip, which wouldn't work.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Lasers throw a burr when use to cut Alum. Punching will work, if you punch and die have a close tolerance. Yes the pre coated alum will chip.
Brushed Gold will be hard to find.
We are printing more alum every day.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

You'd have to have your panels pre-drilled and then deburred. That's easy, really. Chromaluxe panels have connectors and are available in aluminum.


----------



## SubliKing (Apr 24, 2014)

skdave said:


> Lasers throw a burr when use to cut Alum. Punching will work, if you punch and die have a close tolerance. Yes the pre coated alum will chip.
> Brushed Gold will be hard to find.
> We are printing more alum every day.


Hello,
Brushed or Satin Gold is Not hard to find in the "Trophy & Awards" Industry.
This is one of many that have it.
I use this metal and it Sublimates Great.


----------



## SubliKing (Apr 24, 2014)

jasonsmith said:


> Anyone sublimating on aluminum sheets?
> 
> Looking at the brushed gold with black print.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I have been sublimating on aluminum since 1981 in my "Trophy" shop.
As far as the metal chipping, you may have that problem with white aluminum.
We have No problem with White trophy or plaque plates that we cut.
Only problems I have seen is with White dog tags.
You should have No problems with Gold or Silver sublimation aluminum have never had them chip.

As far as cutting and punching your plates, that would depend on if this is a one time job for you or is it an ongoing thing.
If it is ongoing, you can buy a metal sheer for about $300-$400.
There is also a 3 in 1 hole punch/rounder/corner which would do everything you need.
Think it cost about $300.00 (bought about 20yrs ago), could look that up for you.

If this is a one time deal, you may want to contact some local Trophy Shops and see what they would charge to punch the holes and round or corner your sublimated plates. 

Steve


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Which brand brushed gold prints and cuts the best?

I see brushed gold in Dynasub, Decosub, Supermetal, etc. And a few others that aren't listed as a brand. Been looking on the Johnson Plastics websites.

Probably would want someone to at least cut out the outside diameter as they are over a foot long, and thinking it would be real easy to screw that up by hand with a metal sheer. As I'd have to sublimate an outside line, and try to cut it on the line straight. As the panel will be bolted down to something and thus would have to be dead straight or it won't line up correctly.

May could punch the holes out myself if I can get the dyes that are close to the size of the hole. They will have pots and knobs on them, so doesn't have to be exact.

Only tricky thing is there are a couple of places that have some small square cutouts. Been looking around, but haven't found anything with regards to punching a straight cut on the inside of the piece. Figured I could punch out the center of the square with the round punch, then get something that is adjustable and do straight cut punches inside to get the square cut out. Would just sublimate a square and cut it with a straight cutting punch if there is one. Wouldn't have to be dead exact and clean since a push button will be pressed into it thus covering up cutout.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd use a drill press and drill the holes out then deburr the edges. That way the metal doesn't bend out of shape. I don't know about the square holes, though.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

akar said:


> I'd use a drill press and drill the holes out then deburr the edges. That way the metal doesn't bend out of shape. I don't know about the square holes, though.


I think getting a sheet metal hole puncher would be better and alot cheaper. Probably would make cleaner cut holes. I do think they make square punches as well, but would have to get it smaller than the square hole I'm using. Then punch the corners, then punch the leftover.

Main thing would be getting the perimeter cut out as that needs to be exact to match up to what it bolts to. Though I think there are some places that could cut and punch the whole thing. Just depends on cost of having them also do the holes, or me get the punches and punch the holes myself.

But was wondering if anyone had tried the different brand brushed gold metal sheets? Not sure which brand is better and/or prints better.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

We print on gold aluminum ovals for barettes - it relly looks good - even with colors (little girls like bubbles n' stuff around their names). For photographs, however, I like white.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

akar said:


> We print on gold aluminum ovals for barettes - it relly looks good - even with colors (little girls like bubbles n' stuff around their names). For photographs, however, I like white.


What brand gold aluminum do you use?


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

The barrettes are small DynaSub ovals.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

What's the best paper used for sublimation on brushed gold sheet metal?

Doing fine text in black, so need razor sharp lines.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

We use TexPrint HR


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We've used Coldenhove's JetCol HgihSpeed and InkTec's sublimation paper. The latter takes longer to dry than the JetCol, but both give us excellent print results.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

akar said:


> We use TexPrint HR


I thought the TexPrint HR released too much ink for hard substrates?


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a sublimatable brushed gold aluminum that is non-reflective? Like a matte finish? The stuff I got to check out is reflective which makes it look like the plastic stuff. Plus gets the finger prints on it.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

IDK - I've heard that, too, but we use it all the time and the colors are bright, bold and vivid. Really, most papers are really good these days.


----------



## 2sykes (May 7, 2012)

Could anyone please tell me how this was made and the process please. I have a sublimation printer and want to add custom plaques as a new line in my business. Thanks in advance !!


----------

